
Show HN: I have just write a tab-like mode for Emacs, what do you think? - lin0
https://github.com/linktohack/buffer-line
======
konfou
M-x tabbar-mode Though having them to the echo area means more vertical space.
Nevertheless, both are good for new users but not needed after a while. On the
interface you're supposed to have only what you need at the moment.

